# Splitting Frontline Dosage



## Lizzym

I had been told by the breeder I got my chihuahua from that I could split the dosage of Frontline by buying the largest dosage and placing the extra in a needle-less syringe for storage until it was needed again. 
I read that sometimes you can get up to a year's supply out of such a practice, and since the price of a small dog vs a large dog is nearly the same I was wondering if anyone had any experience of this practice? I had looked on a Yorkie forum and they had discussed it there, but I didn't find anything on here with the search. Any thoughts would be most appreciated.


----------



## TLI

I do it the way you mention, but I store the remaining in a tiny glass container. I'm sure keeping it in a syringe would work fine as well. I have the dosages if you need them.


----------



## TLI

I wouldn’t go with anymore than 6 months though, because you need to switch your flea treatment ever so often to keep the fleas from becoming immune to the treatment.


----------



## carrera

I asked my vet if this was ok to do, they said yes as long as it isnt the Frontline Plus because then you won't know if you are getting an equal amount of all the "plus" stuff. The dosage is listed on all the boxes so remember to look at the small dog box for the dosage on that.


----------



## Lizzym

TLI said:


> I do it the way you mention, but I store the remaining in a tiny glass container. I'm sure keeping it in a syringe would work fine as well. I have the dosages if you need them.


Thank you very much for such a speedy reply, and to Carrera as well. 
I would love to know the dosage if at all possible for a chihuahua. I had read you can put all of the large dog dosages into a single container, but I was planning on using a little glass vial that you get from the vet/doctor and using my syringe to take out the required amount and changing it when one original dosage ran out. 

@Carerra: Thank you very much for your thoughtfulness as well. I called my vet to ask about this and they acted like I was speaking an alien language and couldn't understand why I would want to buy the large dose for a chihuahua!
I believe I have been using the Top Spot based on the picture and my recollection of the package, but it may very well have been the Frontline Plus...Perhaps I should stick with just buying the three month supply afterall?


----------



## Lizzym

Not to bump the topic, but this is the thread I had been speaking about from the Yorkie forum. If linking to another dog forum is not allowed, I sincerely apologize in advance! I just wanted to offer what I had been looking at.
This chart that the last poster on this thread offered was very interesting and after I spoke to my husband who is a bit better at math than I am he agreed that it made sense.



> Frontline is the same concentration in all dispensed packs right?
> The price is nearly the same for all packs right? (+/- $3.00)
> So........You know what I'm getting at......
> 
> Frontline had to market their product, so they took the average of weights and decided on a dosage amount per weight range. But really they found the dosage per pound necessary, and kept it from us.
> They Say,"
> Dogs 0-22lbs .67ml
> Dogs 23-44lbs 1.33ml
> Dogs 45-88lbs 2.67ml
> Dogs 89lbs & more 4.0ml"
> 
> I say, there is a more accurate and more efficient method of dispensing the medication. The above dosing schedule has a minimum dosage of .0305ml per Lb. and a maximum dosing of .0593/lb; therefore, as an average .0448ml per pound. So, ....
> 
> (Your dog's weight in Lbs) * (.0448ml) = proper dose


Original source: http://www.yorkietalk.com/forums/yorkie-health-diet/77895-frontline-split-dosage-amount-3.html#post2499803


----------



## msmadison

i got all excited about this, but am pretty sure we use frontline plus. bummer!


----------



## TLI

Lizzym said:


> Thank you very much for such a speedy reply, and to Carrera as well.
> I would love to know the dosage if at all possible for a chihuahua. I had read you can put all of the large dog dosages into a single container, but I was planning on using a little glass vial that you get from the vet/doctor and using my syringe to take out the required amount and changing it when one original dosage ran out.


The dosages you posted are correct. I use a bit less than .67 ml because my largest pup is 3.5/4 lbs. 

I use the tiny glass vial as well. I also use Frontline Plus and have never had a problem dosing it down. Just make sure you shake the package well before dispensing.


----------



## Lizzym

That would be a good idea!  That way all of the medicine is properly mixed, right?


----------



## TLI

Lizzym said:


> That would be a good idea!  That way all of the medicine is properly mixed, right?


It has worked for me for a long time.  I would say as long as it is mixed well, there should be no problem.


----------



## Lizzym

Thank you very much for your advice and thoughts!  
And I must say everyone's chis in their signatures are absolutely adorable!


----------



## msmadison

TLI said:


> The dosages you posted are correct. I use a bit less than .67 ml because my largest pup is 3.5/4 lbs.
> 
> I use the tiny glass vial as well. I also use Frontline Plus and have never had a problem dosing it down. Just make sure you shake the package well before dispensing.


thanks for the info! We might just try that - it's expensive stuff! Where did you get the vials?


----------



## Lizzym

I got mine from my breeder, but you may be able to pick them up from your doctor or vet. 
My breeder also suggested if one was planning to use a needle for dosage extraction, to go to an actual pharmacy and not a mega-store pharmacy.


----------



## TLI

You're very welcome ladies!  You can get all of the supplies for it at your Vet's office.


----------



## Ivy's mom

I just buy the smallest dosage of frontline plus and divide it between the 3 of my girls. We live in A mild climate so that one dose take care of us for the summer months which is the only time I use it. They are all flea free.

Lori


----------



## chi's R me

This is great info. I had wondered about buying 1 lg. dose to use for all my dogs before but didn't know if it was safe. Thanks everyone.


----------



## carrera

I didn't have a chance to add up the cost but here is what my plan was- buy the large dog dosage and use that in the summer months along with their heartworm pill. We havnt had issues with fleas in the winter so I wouldn't need to use the frontline then just the heartworm pill. But what I wanted to figure out was, is it cheaper to buy the heartworm pill and frontline seperate or to just buy the frontline plus(small dog dose) and use that in the summer?...something to think about


----------



## rcj1095

I just ordered the advantix. I big dog vial will handle all four of mine for the month. So six vials lasts me 6 months for 4 dogs per month. I went from revolution that cost me 11/mo per dog and got it down to advantix and a heartworm pill for 5/mo per dog. Every penny helps!!!:foxes15::foxes15::foxes15:


----------



## Lizzym

@Carrera: I'm not exactly sure since i'm no expert on flea control. I'm sure if you live in a place that gets cold enough in the winter that you wouldn't have to worry too much about fleas. 
Living here in GA, however, I use the flea medication once a month since I don't know if it gets cold enough in the winter for the fleas to hibernate (especially when it decides to get into the upper 70s in December)...but finally gave up on paying $40 every three months on flea medication, especially if I can make it stretch further by getting the large dog dosage.


----------



## Jerry'sMom

Trying to save money... will this method work with heartworm pills? The Interceptor pill is for 2-10 lbs. Jerry is 5 lbs. Can he take half a pill each month?


----------



## TLI

I would not recommend splitting your HW pills. Interceptor isn't one of them, but some of the chews have to be taken in whole because the meds aren't evenly distributed throughout the chew. It's just safer to give the full dose. I give mine HW pills every 45 days instead of every 30 days, but if you decide to do this it's at your own risk. I spent a lot of time researching the infection and progression of HW's and feel I am 100% safe in treating them every 45 days with the meds. But I always caution anyone that decides to do the same to research the info. on your own so that you understand, and feel completely comfortable with your choice.


----------



## Razzlette

Ok I am horrible at math and I want to get this right.

Tilly just hit the 3lb mark so 3 * .0448 = .1344

I have a 1ml syringe it goes from 0.1 to 1ml. So how much would .1344 be? Would it be 1ml and 0.3? 

Thank you 
Stacy


----------



## LostLakeLua

Razzlette said:


> Ok I am horrible at math and I want to get this right.
> 
> Tilly just hit the 3lb mark so 3 * .0448 = .1344
> 
> I have a 1ml syringe it goes from 0.1 to 1ml. So how much would .1344 be? Would it be 1ml and 0.3?
> 
> Thank you
> Stacy


.134 would be just in between .1 and .2.. I also have a syringe that goes from .1 to 1cc; and the little 'halfway' mark between .1 and .2 would be .15.. so, just a hair under the middle line in between the two would be fine. It doesn't look like much but it's the right dose! =)


----------



## Razzlette

Thank you so much!

Stacy


----------



## LostLakeLua

Kind of a thread bump- didn't want to make a whole separate thread since it relates to this. For those who split the frontline dosage; it's clearly a VERY little amount compared to usual. However I noticed fleas again on the third week on Kahlua after last applying it. Since it's a lesser quantity, does that make it okay to apply another dose? Typically with the whole dose of up to 22lbs, it's every 30 days. I don't want to overdose her; but it seems that if people typically give the entire thing every 30 days, that it *should* be okay to give such a small fraction of it every 3 weeks, right? Can't ask my work/vet since they don't recommend splitting, LOL.


----------



## Brodysmom

Kitty&Kahlua said:


> Kind of a thread bump- didn't want to make a whole separate thread since it relates to this. For those who split the frontline dosage; it's clearly a VERY little amount compared to usual. However I noticed fleas again on the third week on Kahlua after last applying it. Since it's a lesser quantity, does that make it okay to apply another dose? Typically with the whole dose of up to 22lbs, it's every 30 days. I don't want to overdose her; but it seems that if people typically give the entire thing every 30 days, that it *should* be okay to give such a small fraction of it every 3 weeks, right? Can't ask my work/vet since they don't recommend splitting, LOL.


I just read an article about how Frontline hasn't been very effective this year against fleas for many people. They think that the fleas are possibly developing a tolerance to it since it is so widely used? Not sure about that, but I know I have read numerous complaints recently on its effectiveness. Maybe that plays a part as well in your problem.


----------



## Razzlette

I have noticed that it is not working as well as it usually does. I'm wondering if Frontline has changed something in it? 
I don't think that the fleas are developing a tolerance to it seeing that Tilly is only a year old and only gets the frontline in the warm months. Our other dog has used it for years and never had a problem other than this year.


----------



## Petsgalour

Lizzym, your breeder is correct. We've done this for years with Frontline Plus. We have 14dogs & as you can imagine, they're all different sizes & breeds. Buying the boxes by weight didn't make sense financially. When you have as many dogs as we do, have done breeding in the past & animal rescue as well, you learn how to make things go as far as you can for as little as you can, without having to actually skimp on quality or safety. We simply buy the largest box & split it according to the weight of each dog. Essencially, we make the box flex to our needs , to avoid being ruled by it's weight posted limitations. The largest box of Frontline Plus states 1 vial for each dog 88lbs & up. Our biggest dog is 150lbs & a single dose vial is 4ml. So, the dosage chart we came up with & what we've used for years without a problem, is as follows: 

Dogs up to 150 lbs= 4ml
Dogs up to 101 lbs= 3ml
Dogs up to 74 lbs= 2ml
Dogs up to 37 lbs= 1ml
Dogs up to 19 lbs= 0.5ml
Dogs up to 9 lbs= 0.25ml
Dogs up to 5 lbs= 0.12ml

We store 1 any unused vials that've already been opened in a plastic bottle that is tinted brown (to keep out UV rays) & keep a 3ml syringe nearby to use as needed. Just so everyone knows 1ml is the same as 1cc, so whether you have a syringe that's labled with ml's or cc's, just know they're both the same thing. We store these up to a year & then toss any unused portions older than that. 

To address Carrera's concerns about Frontline Plus: In order to be sure your getting the proper dosage of all the meds in Frontline Plus, we simply give the bottle a good shake before each application

If your going to switch up flea meds every now & then, which is probably a good idea if you get fleas every year, I suggest you just make sure it contains Nylar or IGR (Insect Growth Regulator). Both of these chemicals work to interrupt the flea's growth cycle, so they die before they become old enough to breed. This haults the breeding cycle & puts an end to infestations much quicker.

I hope this helps & everyone has a safe & happy summer!!!


----------

